#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What is the difference between parameters and arguments in Python?

## Lorraine

Hello Friends,

Python is a general purpose programming language.It's used by many people to do things from testing microchips at intel,to powering Instagram and to build video games.I would like to know the difference between parameters and arguments in Python.


Can someone explain the difference between parameters and arguments in Python?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Python is a general purpose programming language.It's used by many people to do things from testing microchips at intel,to powering Instagram and to build video games.I would like to know the difference between parameters and arguments in Python.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between parameters and arguments in Python?


In any programming language, parameters are the ones you define at function prototypes and the arguments are the ones which you pass a value to a parameter.

Eg: int foo(String x) //here String x is a parameter
{//some code}

If you call "foo("fooarg"), here fooarg is the argument you passed to the parameter String x.

----------


## Bhavya

> In any programming language, parameters are the ones you define at function prototypes and the arguments are the ones which you pass a value to a parameter.
> 
> Eg: int foo(String x) //here String x is a parameter
> {//some code}
> 
> If you call "foo("fooarg"), here fooarg is the argument you passed to the parameter String x.


Thank you so much for explaining it with examples, I get a clear understanding  :Smile:

----------

